

"yeah thats not what I was looking for at all." - telemachos
http://www.27bslash6.com/missy.html

======
spooneybarger
david seems like a raging asshole.

~~~
telemachos
I'm not British (or David), but I think if I were (either or both), I would
say, "That's rather the point."

It's meant to be funny. I laughed and posted it, but I grant that your mileage
may vary. (If you're on the fence, try this one:
<http://www.27bslash6.com/p2p2.html.>)

